# Homecoming Shoot T - Workflow & Doc advice needed pls.



## CDAPhoto (Nov 2, 2018)

This evening I’m shooting a homecoming dance and ceremony, was just recently mentioned to me that I would be needed for this event, not giving me much time for preparation… ugh!

I’m pretty sure I know what I want to do as far as lighting and equipment goes, but I’ve only shot one other session that was similar (come up, take your photo, next person please...) and that was a grandparents day event back in August. I quickly found out after the session when I got back to start on post that it would be more difficult than I had expected. Figuring out who everyone I had photographed was and matching them up to their name and keeping the forms the school had them fill out in order was nearly impossible and took forever!

Since this event is not at the school and is off the property and they don’t really know who comes until they get there, they did not send home forms for the parents to fill out stating who wanted to get their photograph taken. 

Does anyone have any advice on how I can keep the images I take with my camera more organized so that it doesn’t damper my workflow this time around? I will probably print some type of “sign-in sheet” that I will have people sign as they come up, but I didn’t know if anyone here has had any personal experience with this before. I’m not sure if there is a way to set a starting file number on my D850 and I don’t have it in front of me at the moment but should that be something I should look into?

So far what I can think to add to the sign-in sheet is their name, grade/teacher, and signature...? 

Also is there any other documentation that I need (like a minor release form) in order to preform this event without the problem of being sued? I am afterall taking pictures of high schoolers who are under the age of 18.  I was told that with this be in a private school, On the application form by the parents filled out when enrolling their children that they signed a release allowing for the kids pictures to be taken for schools related purposes (I assume for things like yearbook, sports, etc).


----------



## vintagesnaps (Nov 2, 2018)

Tonight?? Besides suggesting after this that you nicely let them know next time (if there may be a next time) that you need to know farther ahead to be able to prepare. The average person probably doesn't think about the step by step process involved in photography, getting equipment together and set up, etc. 

Schools usually do have permission signed for school events etc. in my experience with school sports etc. So if they have those on file that should give you permission to take photos at their event and provide the photos to the school and/or student and parents.

That won't cover other usage; for that you'd need releases signed by parents since these students are under age. I think it's too late for that and I don't know what else you'd use the photos for anyway.

Offhand I'd suggest they sign in, wait in line, then come up for their turn - as each one steps into position for the photo to be taken, look at the list and ask/say their name to make sure they _stayed_ in order. If it's not the kid whose name is next, call out the next one's name from the list (and hopefully they're nearby). If they have envelopes for ordering purposes, when each comes up and you've checked their name off the list and confirmed you got the right kid, write the number from the list on their envelope (#1, #2, etc.).

Probably on the sign in sheet having them put their their name and homeroom teacher might be a good idea. I don't think I'd have them write signatures on a paper that will be lying about. Maybe have it on a clipboard so they can write while standing there (and have extra pens/pencils that you don't care about getting lost or growing legs or rolling under the table or other things kids can manage to do with pens and pencils - yes, I taught jr. high for a short time). 

Maybe write a note on the top of the sign in sheet to please stay in order (which they may or may not read! but might help as a reminder) and if they seem to be starting to move around ask them to stay in order so they will get the correct picture (of themselves, not a classmate; sometimes giving a reason can help). 

Go early to figure out set up, etc. Good luck!


----------



## vintagesnaps (Nov 2, 2018)

I'm not familiar with your camera, but I'd probably start with a fresh media card. Or go old school and if nothing else write a big #1 on a sheet of paper and take a photo of it to know where you started! lol


----------



## ac12 (Nov 2, 2018)

vintagesnaps said:


> I'm not familiar with your camera, but I'd probably start with a fresh media card. Or go old school and if nothing else write a big #1 on a sheet of paper and take a photo of it to know where you started! lol



KISS principle.
I would take a picture of a sequence number every so often (5 or 10 shots, example 5, 10, 15, 20, 25 . . .), to match up against the shoot list that Sharon mentioned.  Because if you are far down that list, matching up the shot to the name on the list become more of a problem.  With digital, those extra shots don't cost you anything.


----------



## Derrel (Nov 2, 2018)

Dry erase board. Write down the name(s), and start the sequences with a photo that shows the person or people, holding the dry erase board with their name(s),and any other info, right in the photo. The clicks are basically free. This creates a simple, visual record of the person or people, and their information.


----------



## smoke665 (Nov 3, 2018)

Derrel's comment above! Simple, and effective. After the first shot hand it to the next person in line so they can fill it out.


----------

